# B14's with OEM style c/f hoods....



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey guys. For all of you B14's with OEM style c/f hoods, can you tell me what brand you got and how the fitment was? Also, where you oredered it if you don't mind. 

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Fiber Images and VIS both make nice-looking hoods.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Got the FIber Images hood through Motivational.net... :thumbup:


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

got the vis fits perfect, just put it on today!! do i need to use hood pins?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, definately use hood pins.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

aerogear makes CF hoods for our car now...my boy just got one, and it didnt fit at all though...we had to dremel it for like 2 hours to get it to fit...

if it has a latch, do you really need hoodpins?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

its safe. ask sean about that one.
i installed my hood a week or so ago and still havent driven the freeway yet....not till the pins go in!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

VIS latch is pretty strong... it almost like stock.

i dont think it needs any hood pins but it still is a bit better and safer if you do get them.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks guys. Put in the order for the VIS yesterday.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got my VIS hood (sitting in my living room)


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> VIS latch is pretty strong... it almost like stock.
> 
> i dont think it needs any hood pins but it still is a bit better and safer if you do get them.


The FI hood has a very strong-looking latch too. But Sean's already has spiderweb cracks around the latch, and the secondary hold down has broken completely through.

If you want to run without pins, be my guest, but I will personally laugh at you when your hood flys up on the freeway.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

samo said:


> The FI hood has a very strong-looking latch too. But Sean's already has spiderweb cracks around the latch, and the secondary hold down has broken completely through.
> 
> If you want to run without pins, be my guest, but I will personally laugh at you when your hood flys up on the freeway.


really? Thanks for the heads up, I might think about hood pins (god, they're so ugly tho). I jus REALLY hate to drill into the c/f and put those ugly things on.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Have you seen the keyed hood pins? They're a little more stealth-looking. You also could get black hood pins or have them powdercoated.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

samo said:


> The FI hood has a very strong-looking latch too. But Sean's already has spiderweb cracks around the latch, and the secondary hold down has broken completely through.
> 
> If you want to run without pins, be my guest, but I will personally laugh at you when your hood flys up on the freeway.


samo ... i agree with ya bro... though it looks strong as i said.. and may/maynot need it i still say that it is better for extra safety and re assurance.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

samo said:


> Have you seen the keyed hood pins? They're a little more stealth-looking. You also could get black hood pins or have them powdercoated.


I cannot find black hood pins to save my life. If you know of any places that sell them, hook a brotha up


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

somethin like this, if they really, really needed hoodpins, wouldnt they come with em, or atleast the holes pre-drilled?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

They don't pre-drill or pre-mount because people put their hood pins in different places and at different angles. Also, many show-only cars run without hood pins because the car never drives anywhere but onto and off of the trailer.

Like I said, if you want to run without pins, go for it. I'll just laugh at you when your hood flies up on the freeway and you rear-end a minivan.

Shawn - I know I've seen black ones before. Either way, you could take a set and have them powdercoated, although the coating might eventually wear off the inside of the lock and off the pin itself.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yes, where can I find black ones????? Pins are UGLY, the less noticible I can make them, the better. I drive down I-4 at 80mph MINIMUM. Now, how can I drill into c/f? Should I have the bodyshop do it for me, I mean they are redoing the frame anyway, I may as well have them do it for me, I jus don't want the epoxy coating to crack on me.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Yes, I also do a ton of I-4 driving, 9 times to Daytona, and 9 times back from Daytona each week. I'm thinking I'll just ask the body shop to do the pins for me. I certainly don't wanna mess up a new hood.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

DO NOT DRILL!!!!!! use a sanding bit from a dremmal and slowly work it out. Drill bits can fracture and split the resin.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not 100% black, but pretty much....


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

^Those look nice. Would you mind directing me to a website?

-edit- nevermind, waysonusa.com

Oh yea, and thanks a bunch man.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it on that pic

www.waysonusa.com


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

where can I order these besides their site?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> where can I order these besides their site?


Good luck man, I called a little while back and they don't sell to individual buyers. They gave me the phone # to some "dealer" down in Miami, so I called them and they acted like I was retarded and told me that they've never sold these. I basically caught the run around.

But If you do find out, let me know man


----------



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

*hood!*

I went with the fiber images. and after a year it started to fade on me so i had the body shop recoat it and then put a light tint of my factory paint over it... i also. used hood pins. got rid of my factory latch... so iwouldnt have stress on the hood so only thing that holds my hood down and on is the hood pins... so if someone wanted they could steal it. but i only drive my car around.. never park unless i can see it . i have second car.. this is like a weekend car for me.. and hood pis make it so easy to open hood.. and close.. and they are still holdong my hood down.. no bad news yet and i dont expect any.. but i just got rid of the dang hood release... im waitng on my carbon fiber trunk from mike at syndicate...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm 99% sure this shop is located in Miami .
I picked up my pins from them.
http://www.speedpeople.com/cart/cart1.cfm?SubCat=Hood Pins


----------



## skeeter149 (Jul 4, 2002)

*c\f hood pins*

i got my vis hood from a&a autobody in la they have c/f hood pins that are keyed on display and said they should soon have them waiting for mine to go stealth.


----------

